# Flat in Abu Dhabi



## Collins (May 13, 2010)

Anyone have an agent/individual contact in Abu Dhabi to rent a flat? I'm open to size, but definitely require an assigned parking space. I am in temporary housing at the moment. Plan to finalize a place in the middle of June and move in as soon as possible to that time. 
Any help is much appreciated!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Have a look on Dubizzle. Good luck on assigned parking as parking is not the easiest thing if you are living in downtown Abu Dhabi.


----------

